

Yahoo by Mayer - orbuch
http://www.yahoobymayer.com/

======
thenextcorner
It's only funny until he gets a Cease & desist letter from Yahoo Lawyers for
misuse of the brand, logo and buying a domain with a trademark in it..

~~~
fryed7
She starts at Yahoo tomorrow?
[https://plus.google.com/118207880179234484610/posts/f4cP7uVz...](https://plus.google.com/118207880179234484610/posts/f4cP7uVz2WM)

~~~
btilly
That was posted three days ago. She therefore started two days ago. (Hopefully
someone runs into this comment tomorrow and gets recursively confused about
what happened when.)

------
suyash
it goes to her google profile...lol..atleast link it to her twitter page?

------
level09
lol?

